# SHIN SPLITS MESSING WITH MY CARDIO !! HELP????



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

alright lads

like title says i get really bad shin splits, to the point where i walk like a penguin and it completely stops me from doing cardio, i aim to do cardio 3 times a week, two high intensity sessions after workouts and boxing on a monday but my body/shins just wont allow it !!

i'll skip rope for about 5 minutes, feel great, then next day shin splits kick in. I was a fair bit lighter when i used to box (im now 18 1/2 stone and 6'4 tall) and tbf i am pretty top heavy, my legs are long and slim, (i train them obvs, just slow gaining) and i just dont know why these shin splits **** with my cardio so bad

no way i can ever do cardio x3 a week, which really getting me down

any advice lads, sorry for the essay


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

wtf? lol you running any gear?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Take a few weeks off entirely, up to a month for them to go completely usually.

That or man the fck up


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

Taurine helps me!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Try a lower impact warm up and for your weight you'll need to give the shin muscles time to warm up slowly or theyll pump with blood and be agony.

Do you stretch to keep everything supple??


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

nah no gear at all, ive heard shin pumps happen on certain gear but nah not on any, good job really


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

dont come at me like that, "man the fck up" bro easier said if shin splits are enough to Physically STOP me doing cardio, as in it CANT happen, then im not being weak at all......i was looking for advice to PREVENT it happening, because just trying cardio with them it POINTLESS

fckin idiot


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

after a workout i'll just jump on treadmill and blast some sprints, which fair enough for my weight prob not best approach

but boxing i normally warm up with shadow boxing then skipping etc still gets me though, gonna try taurine and warm ups but this

stuff dont bother any1 really so im thinking its genetics and just my build, manny pacquaio gets calf probs, alot of fighters get

hand and lower back probs, sh1t happens i spose


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

p_oisin22 said:


> dont come at me like that, "man the fck up" bro easier said if shin splits are enough to Physically STOP me doing cardio, as in it CANT happen, then im not being weak at all......i was looking for advice to PREVENT it happening, because just trying cardio with them it POINTLESS
> 
> fckin idiot


lol man up

I ran through shin splints til I fractured my shin and know plenty of people who've done the same so don't cry like you can't do it oh boo hoo booohooo poor little you.

if you run 10miles 3x a week on bad shin splints you might turn em into stress fractures but if you're doing a bit of cardio on the treadmill my advice is to man up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I'd also make sure your running trainers fit your foot properly. A decent running shop will be able to help you on this. You may need inserts for your trainers or new ones.


oh yeah good call, what are those good ones sorbothanes I think


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

chilisi said:


> And look where it got you?
> 
> No need to be the big man of there's no need. Shin splints can be painful and can cause a lot more damage, plus it changes your running gate over time causing you secondary injuries. It's like walking or running with a busted ankle, after a while something else will become effected by the change in posture.


I know, if he hadn't called me a fckin idiot I wouldn't have tried to wind him up :tongue:


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

running through shin splits and fracturing your shin sounds like some STUPID **** to me, u proud of that? thats what im trying to AVOID you genius, and ive taken ages off and everytime i come back to them i get them, what you mean "boo hooo" im not complaining im here asking for advice because they DO affect my cardio, and all you can do is give it the mouth, pal i hate to sound an internet tough guy MYSELF but dont come at me like that at all, your not a smug c*nt in real life so chill the fck out


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol man up
> 
> *I ran through shin splints til I fractured my shin and know plenty of people who've done the same* so don't cry like you can't do it oh boo hoo booohooo poor little you.
> 
> if you run 10miles 3x a week on bad shin splints you might turn em into stress fractures but if you're doing a bit of cardio on the treadmill my advice is to man up.


Haha yeah OP, definitely do this! Breaking your legs is a sure fire way to reach your goals faster :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

p_oisin22 said:


> running through shin splits and fracturing your shin sounds like some STUPID **** to me, u proud of that? thats what im trying to AVOID you genius, and ive taken ages off and everytime i come back to them i get them, what you mean "boo hooo" im not complaining im here asking for advice because they DO affect my cardio, and all you can do is give it the mouth, pal i hate to sound an internet tough guy MYSELF but dont come at me like that at all, your not a smug c*nt in real life so chill the fck out


Lol mate if you hadn't had a temper tantrum over me sayin man up in the first place I wouldn't have made fun of you.

I said you're not gonna end up with a fracture if you're just doing a bit of cardio on the treadmill, I'm saying it' is definitely possible to keep going.

And a lot of lads in training for the army get stress fractures from runing on shin splints I know at least 5 that did it, i wasn't recommending itjust saying you can't say "I CANT do it"


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

lol tell me bout it ! came here looking for advice and he gave me the best stuff ever........lmao


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha yeah OP, definitely do this! Breaking your legs is a sure fire way to reach your goals faster :thumb:


I said if he's just doing a bit of cardio on the treadmill that won't happen, I'm talking people doing 10 mile runs/tabs/assault courses on shin splints not treadmill 3x a week.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

bro you made fun of yourself, see above purposely running through them and fracturing your shins is what a complete idiot would do, that could end a boxing career, so yeah crap advice there pal

anyway look enough now, didnt like how u were trying to imply i was weak because they were messing with my cardio, i could block out the pain but would end up with long term injury, simple as


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

listen, ive boxed for years, and lifted for a few too, i know alot about blocking pain out and mind over matter, but ignoring shin splits and running with them WILL CAUSE LONG TERM DAMAGE could easily END a boxing career, and mess with a good lifting routine due to lack of cardio...........simple..........

thats why the "man up" comment made NO SENSE at all, as others have pointed out

anyway conclusion-gonna give taurine a crack and drop the intensity a bit.......thanks guys for the decent advice


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

p_oisin22 said:


> listen, ive boxed for years, and lifted for a few too, i know alot about blocking pain out and mind over matter, but ignoring shin splits and running with them WILL CAUSE LONG TERM DAMAGE could easily END a boxing career, and mess with a good lifting routine due to lack of cardio...........simple..........
> 
> thats why the "man up" comment made NO SENSE at all, as others have pointed out
> 
> anyway conclusion-gonna give taurine a crack and drop the intensity a bit.......thanks guys for the decent advice


try sorbothanes too they're the best shock absorbers you can get


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

tough guys every where on these forums eh lol

will give it a crack pal


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

will do nice 1


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

for me the only thing that helped was loosing weight i went from 15 stone to now 13 stone and i can run 2 miles easy without it being a problem!! when i was 15 stone i was in agony just walking to work etc...


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Got them bad in the army mate, they came back with a vengance with thai boxing to the point where i got stress fractures, good pair of running shoes, no running for 3 months. try cycling or rower for cardio mate, no skipping either for 3 months. Try strapping them up too, seemed to help me

BTW, i found taurine no help at all, you may be different, cant do any harm.

Oh and Phorpain ibuprofen gel seems to ease it a bit for me


----------



## WayneB (Feb 10, 2012)

Had this problem for a while now, to the point where even walking up or down hill causes pain in the shins. Ibuprofen tablets help a great deal.

Think mine is down to all the football I played over the years, as already said above try a change of footwear or shin wraps/supports.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

I had mega bad shin splints for about 5 years..

had an operation on both my legs 2 years ago... best thing i did, i would struggle to run for about 20 seconds, now i play footie for 2 hours, with no probs at all.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I get really bad shin splints when i run, just cant do it any more. Get a bike and do a bit of road riding, no pain at all!


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I started getting shin splints a while back...gutted as I enjoy running.

However OP. I'm wondering what you were expecting in terms of advice?

'yeah man I ordered a blend of whey protein and anti shin splint formula ...worked like a dream'.

A simple google search would have told you that the only treatment is rest.

Anyway, enjoy your rest or get a bike and save your shins and knees


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

nah rest hasnt helped me, ive taken long breaks from boxing/high intensity cardio and still get them regardless

no need to be a smart **** lol.....if i knew what to expect i wouldnt ask advice in the first place.....kinda defeats the purpose.....i was just curious as to peoples experiences with shin splits, and the advice ive got is that taurine, bananas, iceing shins down after and maybe sorbothane will help me.....which is stuff i didnt really know before........so yeh sounds good will give them a crack


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Look on YouTube for shin splint stretches.


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

since ive joined this site seems every one and their cousin is a smart ar5e or a sarcy , smug fcker lol

each one teach one is kinda what i was hoping for lol

anyway did get some good advice though


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

p_oisin22 said:


> since ive joined this site seems every one and their cousin is a smart ar5e or a sarcy , smug fcker lol
> 
> each one teach one is kinda what i was hoping for lol
> 
> anyway did get some good advice though


Really not being funny as you seem touchy but they are called shin splints not splits. Pointing it out as if you do google for treatments and stuff that will help unless google corrects for you.

And they are very painful, I tend to go through injuries and always end up worse off.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i had to give up gaelic football last year due to shin splints, would do the warm up and then couldnt play...absolute nightmare and only thing i can advise is too play throught the pain barrier or try and drop some weight, good luck though


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

chilisi said:


> In that case, why even go on a forum to get advice? Google anything and you will get an answer.
> 
> There are some ****ibg tools on this site at the moment.


Bore off.

If I type this into a google search, I'm clearly getting sweet FA back:

Alright guys, here my diet, this is my goal, these are my stats. Am I on the right track?

However, if I type something a generic as 'shin splints' I'll be inundated with specific information ranging from causes, treatment, prevention etc.

Anyway, I can see this going no where fast. Hope the shin splints get better OP


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry to get in so late on this, but you could go for a swim or something as cardio? I've not read all the thread so it might have been said already


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea I'd say try swimming or what about cross trainer?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I get them too running and on the cross trainer. Lucky for me I don't need too much cardio and just do a warm up on the bike


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

^ Hot


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

^scooby


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah im thinking rower, swimming and prob on the bike aswell, gonna give skipping/running/sprinting a miss for a long while then when i do give it a go again maybe try some sorbothane and what not, im sure its a genetics thing though, i may be too damn heavy just a consequence i suppose, but i can still do other cardio so no complaints


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I might change my picture to a massive willy lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

p_oisin22 said:


> yeah im thinking rower, swimming and prob on the bike aswell, gonna give skipping/running/sprinting a miss for a long while then when i do give it a go again maybe try some sorbothane and what not, im sure its a genetics thing though, i may be too damn heavy just a consequence i suppose, but i can still do other cardio so no complaints


I haven't been able to do any for years mine first started when I was 14. I really got into running a few yrs back but was on constant breaks. I then twisted all my legs muscles so they're still dodgy ontop of the splints. I well wanted to run in the olympics this year too lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I might change my picture to a massive willy lol


You mean like lewis1s avi or is that just a largish c0ck

You really would think some of these guys have never seen a girl, I guess you ate hugely flattered by the poetry of the compliment though, lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> You mean like lewis1s avi or is that just a largish c0ck
> 
> You really would think some of these guys have never seen a girl, I guess you ate hugely flattered by the poetry of the compliment though, lol


Aslong as its not come from scooby I lap them all up hahaha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Aslong as its not come from scooby I lap them all up hahaha


Good, good think they'll continue coming.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to get them...my running friend told my to do a few exercises while I was sitting at my desk. Namely, stretching my toes up as far up as I could then as low as I can (pointing my toes up & down if you get what i mean). Do ten of them when you can remember. Took a while but I can do 1.5 hrs on the treadmill now 7 days a week and no pain...well my bloody feet go numb lol


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kimball said:


> You mean like lewis1s avi or is that just a largish c0ck
> 
> You really would think some of these guys have never seen a girl, I guess you ate hugely flattered by the poetry of the compliment though, lol


I'm only 5'9, so I think you mean smallish c0ck


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lewis1 said:


> I'm only 5'9, so I think you mean smallish c0ck


I can't see a willy on the pic. Dam. Lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lewis1 said:


> I'm only 5'9, so I think you mean smallish c0ck


Hey you've grown a sense of humour nice one! Reps on their way when I'm on the comp!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can't see a willy on the pic. Dam. Lol


Get a magnifying glass you'll find it maybe!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Get a magnifying glass you'll find it maybe!


Might have to jump in the car and break into my dads I know I saw a magnifying glass there earlier lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Might have to jump in the car and break into my dads I know I saw a magnifying glass there earlier lol


Yep, clearly not enough steroids to get it showing, lol. was funny that you nearly fell for that.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

hey poisin you may find this of a bit of help iv just got over shin splint and had physio for it what i found that what help loads is proper stretching of the muscles and i got one of those gel packs that you can freaze and use that to massage the muscle this has the affect in that the cold helps the muscle heal faster and and reduce swelling and as you have said keep off the skipping/running/sprinting cardio for at least a month anyway hope this is of a bit of help to ya


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yep, clearly not enough steroids to get it showing, lol. was funny that you nearly fell for that.


Don't laugh at me I had to be sure lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Don't laugh at me I had to be sure lol


Only laughing in a nice way


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Only laughing in a nice way


Yeh u better be or there will be a gun show ???? lmao


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yeh u better be or there will be a gun show ???? lmao


I'm only ever nice unless you're a creepy woman hater although gun show? Thinking fancy dress, hmmm


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I'm only ever nice unless you're a creepy woman hater although gun show? Thinking fancy dress, hmmm


Alright it was a bad suggestion il shut up lol although fancy dress?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

We go to lots of fancy dress parties 2-3 a month last weekend was cowboys and Indians theme. And it wasn't a bad suggestion, although I've just realised we have massively hijacked somebodies thread, problem with using my phone you are welcome to spam my journal if you like


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oops yes sorry!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oops yes sorry!


Yep sorry to the op


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

pahaha no worries


----------



## p_oisin22 (Jun 4, 2012)

ahhh havent heard of this method before, gel packs?? where did you get it from?


----------

